# shell key preserve report



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

launched my friends canoe this morning at 730 from ft desoto. we fished a grassy channel edge first, with only a jack to show for our efforts. after another fruitless drift, we eventually paddled into shell key preserve to do some exploring. the first stop produced a trout, and a few reds. our next stop brought more reds, but small, reaching only 14 to 16 inches. when the bite slowed we went exloring again, and found more small trout. pinfish were everywhere today, and after seeing a 5 foot blacktip, we decided to toss out a pinfish head. quite some time later that resulted in a solid bite and hook set, only to have the leader snap after a short battle. later on in mullet key bayou, we came across a long line of very small baitfish. after getting a red yesterday on a shadtail grub, i took a few casts with that as we drifted through the area. the small trout were more than agreeable with my offering. over a dozen trout between us, and 6 little reds made for a nice morning of exploring new water.


----------

